# the crew



## SPHINX06 (Jan 28, 2014)

Me and Brothers having a smoke and whisky after UNcs funeral


----------



## zippogeek (Nov 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry about your uncle...but that's a helluva way to celebrate his life! :thumb:"


----------



## SPHINX06 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks thats the way he enjoyed himself. so it worked i dont see the pic.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sorry for y'all's loss. Cigars, whiskey, and cake...there ya go.


----------

